# spawning



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

:?:Ok, this whole spawning thing has me confused. I have a black moor. I didnt know what sex he was until he started "spawning". I now know he is a male, but at first I thought he was getting sick and had some sort of fungus.

He has these dots on his gills, and fins. and I looked it up, and it has to do with being sexually mature I think? 

he has had the dots for probably 3 weeks now. they did seem like they were going away, but now they are back just as bright as ever again. :?:

why?? he's all alone in his tank, so why is he doing that? is it just normal fish behavoir?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The conditions in the tank regarding temperature and photoperiod have tricked him into thinking it's spawning time. He doesn't need a female around to get him in the mood.


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Alright, so is it ok? and does it just continue on and on?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, it would be a very good idea to get him out of this condition very soon. Testosterone levels are very high during this time, but this ruins the immune system. This is why so many fish don't live long after they spawn.
Whatever it is that you did to get him this way, undo it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote from a website:

To induce spawning, the temperature can be slowly dropped to around 11° C (60° F ) and then slowly warmed until they spawn. This is done to mimic the conditions found in nature when spring arrives which is the only time they will spawn in the wild. Feeding lots of high protein food such live brine shrimp and worms during this time will also induce spawning. 

If any of this seems like it would have happened in your tank, it should be fairly easy to undo.


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

yea well here in australia it gets really hot... and my fish is in a hut (seperate from the house) or my room, which also gets hot.

I have the air-conditioner on at 23 C, and I have also moved the lid halfway off the tank so hopefully his water will start cooling off


----------

